# Strange requests



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone beat this for strange requests and yes I really got asked this. I got an email over the weekend the first few words was "Do you walk CATS?" Then went on to say the cat was a show cat and worth a lot of money. I replied to it as if it was a serious question and the person has emailed back and is going to let me know if they want me to visit them. How would you respond to this question if you was asked it? I said I'd never walked a cat before (who has?) but I have cared for cats before and would walk their cat if they wanted me to.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

"There's nowt so queer as folk"

All I know is my Nanna and Grandad used to be caretakers of a large school and they lived on site in the bungalow provided. They used to have a dog but after she died this stray cat appeared. At first she came for food and eventually she walked into the house and there she stayed. Every night my grandad would do the last round of the outside building to see if all was ok, then he clocked off as it were, this last walked used to be done with his dog at his side. Once the cat settled in she began to do the same thing and every night he joked that he was taking the cat for a walk.

I don't know how I'd feel doing this, they've already stated that its a precious show cat worth a lot of money and they expect you to walk it on a lead knowing there is every chance you may encounter dogs. Think if you agreed you'd have to air out what was expected of you, what you could realistically do and if this cat adventure was deemed to be a risky operation I'd be charging more too.

Then, for what its worth we used to walk our Duck to the woods when we went with the dog and she'd go for a little paddle in the stream, people nearby just accepted it as normal and tbh Donald thought she was a dog so she was quite happy to go for walks, but I wouldn't have ever asked anyone else to do it.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

There's a lady who lives in the same street as my mother who walks her cat every day. She walks from her house, about 50m to the park and about 100m into the park before going home.

I talked to her some time ago about the cat. She started with a collar, then a harness. Then she added a lead and let the cat drag it around the room (supervised, of course). Then she attracted the cat to her for treats; then she picked up the end of the lead and followed the cat giving it treats. Finally she introduced a long cane (sort of thing you see with runner beans on it in a garden). The cat was encouraged to walk within the reach of the cane by using treats. Finally they went outside. The walk has been gradually lengthened as the cat enjoys it.

The cat trots with the lady, within the circumference of the cane. It gets treats and seems to be quite happy. It's a VERY quiet street, dead-end and almost NO traffic. A few people walk dogs in the park but the dogs are supposed to be on-lead and again the park is VERY quiet.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Theres a couple of people round here that walk their cats on harness and lead..

These are not show cats ..Just your average moggy, but these people feel their cat is too precious to risk being attacked by adog or run over on the busy road..
If only more cat owners felt that way..
Our animal ambulance picks up way too many feline RTA victims


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Both of my cats were lead trained. one becasue she had been a house cat when I got her at 6 months and was petrified of the outside and the other because it's really usefull!

Vet trips etc are much easier when the cat likes the car and is used to you telling it where to go, though admitidly Sath did prefer sitting on my shoulder to walking.

Dogs were never a problem. something with the cat being on a lead I guess, but if one did get to close they would both just climb me. so expect claws!

I got some lovely looks in a motorway service station once when we'd stopped for a toilet break


----------

